# Glassfish Server hochladen



## TheCreeper202 (30. Mrz 2012)

hallo!!!
ich habe eine web applikation geschrieben in java server pages, html und css mit glassfish server 3.1.2
wie kann ich die webapp als website hochladen mit irgendeinem kostenlosen domain wie z.B. .de.to?
danke im voraus!
TheCreeper202


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Mrz 2012)

Einen Anbieter der einem kostenlos Webspace und einen Applicationsserver bereitstellt habe ich bis jetzt hoch nie gesehen.


----------



## TheCreeper202 (30. Mrz 2012)

oh ich hab was gefunden bei npage bekommt man eine kostenlose webspace mit .de.to domain


----------



## Final_Striker (30. Mrz 2012)

Wie gesagt, du brauchst einen Anbieter der dir einen Applicationsserver wie GlassFish, JBoss oder auch falls ausreichend einen Tomcat bereitstellt wo du dann deine Java Anwendung deployen kannst.

Die Glassfish Server einfach "hochzuladen" wird dir nichts bringen, so funktioniert das nämlich nicht.


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Apr 2012)

Für sowas wirst du schon in die Tasche greifen müssen


----------

